# LM-Sensors and a7n8x-x mobo

## Kevin72594

Hey everyone, as stated above I have the a7n8x-x mobo and i'd like to get the sensors working.  I'm using superkaramba and would like to be able to get the readouts, but I can't seem to get lm-sensors working.  

I have a 2.6 kernel and I have emerged the newest version of lm-sensors.

I ran sensors-detect and went with the default for every option except the last, when I overwrote the default .conf file.

I did "rc-update add lm-sensors default"   I'm not sure if I was supposed to do that or not, i thought i remembered seeing it in a thread someplace though

Then I tried to run sensors and I get "No sensors found!"

Any help would be appreciated, thanks  :Smile: 

 By the way, if this would be better suited for a different forum then go ahead and move it, I just wasn't sure where to put it, thanks!

----------

## Jolt_narc

maybe 'Kernel & Hardware' would be a better place for this?

----------

## Kevin72594

like I said, feel free to move mods  :Smile: 

----------

## BWoso

nice sig Kevin, I really like it  :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin72594

bump  any ideas  :Confused: 

----------

## Kevin72594

Well, I guess I stumped the unstumpable, (this is just an excuse to bump it, I know someone'll answer it eventually  :Smile: )

----------

## ian!

 *Jolt_narc wrote:*   

> maybe 'Kernel & Hardware' would be a better place for this?

 

Yup! Moved.

----------

## kallamej

So, how does your /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors look like? Are the correct modules loaded? And you have run /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start, or rebooted?

----------

## Kevin72594

/etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

```
# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Tue May 11 23:05:12 2004

MODULE_0=i2c-nforce2

MODULE_1=asb100

MODULE_2=w83l785ts

MODULE_3=eeprom

```

I would assume those are the modules I need, it's what sensors-detect told me.  and I have rebooted after adding lm_sensors to the default run level, but I did not run /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start.

after running /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start here's the output:

```
Gentoo root # sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

asb100-i2c-1-2d

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0001)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0002)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0003)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0004)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0005)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0006)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0007)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0031)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0032)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0033)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0051)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0054)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0057)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x005a)

ERROR: Can't get VID data!

alarms:

```

That's a little better, I haven't ever gotten the output from eeprom before.  Bu as you can see , I'm still not getting any temperatures.  Thanks!

----------

## kallamej

Which kernel and lm-sensors versions do you have? Similar posts on nforcershq.com suggests that lm-sensors-2.8.6 should work whilst older versions may have had issuses.

----------

## Kevin72594

I'm not at home right now, but I am pretty sure I have love-sources 2.6.4 and I know that I'm using lm_sources-2.8.6...I really don't even know where to start trying to get this to work, I'm trying to play with it but I don't know what to play with.  Thanks for the help though

----------

## kallamej

Try the latest love-sources, or a lower version of lm-sensors. *lm_sensors web site wrote:*   

> # Kernels 2.6.5-rc1 and later: lm_sensors 2.8.6 or CVS
> 
> # Kernels 2.6.3-rc2 to 2.6.4: lm_sensors 2.8.5
> 
> # Kernels 2.6.2-rc1 to 2.6.3-rc1: lm_sensors 2.8.4
> ...

 

----------

## RobMcM

You have built asb100, w83l785ts, eeprom, i2c-nforce and i2c-dev either as modules or directly into your kernel, haven't you...

What does lsmod show?

----------

## BWoso

I'm working on this for Kevin a little bit,  he has the 2.6.4-rc2-love kernel so he needs the lm-sensors-2.8.5, correct.  Then when I try to emerge that version of lm-sensors I get this; 

```
Gentoo linux # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p =lm-sensors-2.8.5

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.5" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.5 (masked by: -keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

 is ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" wrong, I've emerged plenty of unstable ebilds and I have never had a problem with not being able to emerge them.  Do I just have a type that I don't see?

----------

## kallamej

If you look a little closer you'll see that it is masked with minus keyword, not tilde keyword. The reason, I think, is that 2.6 kernels are not yet officially supported by Gentoo (gentoo-sources are still 2.4). Therefore, people on ~arch using officially supported 2.4 kernels (are there any  :Confused:  ) should have as little trouble as possible to get their sensors working.

----------

## BWoso

okay, so how do you emerge a package masked with -keywords, I tried the obvious of ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="-x86" and that didn't work?

----------

## kallamej

You put 

```
=sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.5 -x86
```

in /etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## BWoso

/etc/protage does not exist, it is /usr/portage on both Kevin's computer and my computer.  And the file /usr/protage/package.keywords does not exist on either of our computers?  So I made the file on his computer and put that code in it and I still could not emerge the ebild? I'm just confused now

----------

## kallamej

Perhaps you should read my signature then.  :Wink:  

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage

echo "=sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.5 -x86" > /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

and you should be all set.

----------

## BWoso

It is emerging right now, thanks a lot for putting up with the less intelligent.  I don't know if this is going to fix Kevin's problem but I'm sure that it will help.

----------

## RobMcM

The other thing you can do is just emerge the specific ebuild file, e.g.

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/lm-sensors/lm-sensors-2.8.6.ebuild
```

That causes emerge to ignore the ~/- keywords if you don't want to put them into package.keywords

----------

## kallamej

The problem with that is that is breaks dependency checks and that the package won't get recorded in the world file. It's broken and will (most probably) disappear in future portage versions.

----------

## Kevin72594

Does anyone have a working sensors.conf, or a link to one, for an a7n8x-x mobo?  thanks

----------

## Kevin72594

come on you guys, I know that someone's gotta have one, I got the sensors working, but the numbers don't make sense.  I'm not at home so I don't know what the exact numbers are, but I remember that the mobo was hotter than the processor and that the fan was goin about twice as fast as it shoulda been.  Thanks

----------

## thoughtform

i've got this board and sensors-detect doesn't find anything for me.

got lm sensors kernel stuff loaded as modules...

can someone paste a working config for this board?

thanks

----------

